# Easton Aeroforce Bars from SAC



## davidhowland14 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just bough these for about $50 with shipping. anyone run these on their bike? I figure if I don't like 'em I can always send 'em back. That's about $90 spent on SAC in the last two days.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 4, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> Just bough these for about $50 with shipping. anyone run these on their bike? I figure if I don't like 'em I can always send 'em back. That's about $90 spent on SAC in the last two days.


 
Don't have those specificaly, have you aero bars since they first came out and love them. Not only do they help with speed, but when taking longer rides, they're good for giving your hands a rest.


----------

